# Bremerhaven stellplatz



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

i have looked on the campsite reviews and see that there are two stellplatz in Bremerhaven. Does anyone know if there is any public transport into the centre from either one of these. I broke my ankle a while ago and still can only walk limited distances, from looking at Google maps these are close to Bremerhaven but with the river intervening.
thanks
Lala


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

ouch, a broken ankle. I know what you are talking about, I also broke my ankle last October and still have the implant in my leg.

Unfortunately, both stellplatz in Bremerhaven do not really have decent public transport connection. While Bremerhaven Doppelschleuse has bus stops in about 200 metres distance, service there is only Monday to Friday and then only about 5 times a day.

Fischkai has a bus stop in about 500 metres distance, but here at least services run Mo-Fr every half hour and about once per hour on Saturdays. However, Fischkai is closer to the city centre, it is about 1.5 km walking.

If that is still too much, then the only possibility would be to take a taxi.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Many thanks Boff this is really useful information. We shall choose the nearer site, presuming it will have space on Sunday night! Then we can walk in and if it is too much we can get a taxi back.
By the way we shall be in Utrecht for a week at the end of August, do you have any recommendations for must-see things?
Lala


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi again,

though Sunday night will probably not be a big problem, as most week-enders are gone by then, you could call the site and ask if they can reserve a pitch for you.



lalala said:


> By the way we shall be in Utrecht for a week at the end of August, do you have any recommendations for must-see things?


We will still be in Scandinavia at that time, otherwise I could have showed you around.

Just some suggestions: The old part of the city is definitely worthwile seeing, so are the remainders of the cathedral. Make a boat trip around the canals. If you are railway enthusiasts, then the Dutch Railway Museum is the place to go. Walk around the little alleys, enjoy the shops and the atmosphere. If you are keen on sewing, knitting and the like, and you are in Utrecht on a Saturday, then check out the "Lapjesmarkt" in Breedstraat. Also on Saturdays there is a famous flower market nearby. Most of these attractions are clearly signposted, no big issue to find them.

Be a little bit careful with the restaurants on the banks of the "Oudegracht" canal in the city centre, some of them are overpriced tourist traps. Admittedly, on a warm summer evening there is nothing better than sitting down there and watching boats pass by while having a drink or meal. But there are many more, cheaper and better, restaurants just a few steps off the beaten track. And beware of pickpockets and speeding cyclists, remember you are in Holland. :wink:

More information can be found on the Utrecht Tourist Office homepage.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Gerhard,
sorry you won't be in Utrecht but we shall follow your advice re things to see. 
We are trying now to ring Bremerhaven and reserve a pitch,
Lala


----------

